# Sublimation Glass Mugs and Paper Residue



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

I hope someone can help me out with a little problem here.

I am sublimating Clear Glass 10oz Mugs from Conde. I am using a Stahl's Mighty Mug Press set at 365 for 240 sec. I have tried both AccuPlot EPQ and Conde's Sublimation Paper. I tape the transfer to the mug, Then place a silicone sheet around that (so that the press can close). When I take out the glass mug the sublimation paper is leaving behind a white reside that is extremely hard to clean from the mug. I do NOT have this problem with Ceramic Mugs. 

I have also tried the Green Pad that Conde recommends and which I had bought from them. The problem is that it is very hard to get the press to close with that green pad because it makes everything so thick. Also the green pad seems to disperse the heat and my mug press can't reach temp and start the timer. I once left a mug in the press for 15+ minutes and it couldn't heat much past 300 with the green pad.

Last but not least the print also appears a bit on the light side on Glass Mugs. Conde's instructions recommend: 400 degrees F, for 6 minutes. The problem is Conde also recommends 400 degrees F, for 6 minutes for ceramic mugs. 

Any help would be great. I hope someone can solve this residue problem on glass mugs. Also with the Stahl's Mighty mug press is 365 degrees F, for 4 minutes good or should I change that? I am afraid with as bad as it is leaving residue behind for 4 minutes that it might be worse after 6 minutes. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks you in advance.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Generally, when the transfer paper sticks to the mug, the coating has not been fully cured. We had this issue with a particular vendor. You may try curing a couple mugs in the oven @ 400F for about 15 minutes. If it is a curing issue, that should reduce or take care of the issue. Then you can visit with your vendor.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Give me a call.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Does your press start timing as soon as you close the press? Or does it wait until it reaches the pressing temperature? 

Paper residue is a sign of over cooking or coating issues. 

I prefer to use the texprint or Jetcol for glass.

I like the frosted version of the glass mug better as the frosting adds opaque-ness to the transfer.

Please let your sales rep know and I will send you a frosted version at no charge for your evaluation.

Let me know.


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Thank you Sonya and David, I'm going to give you a call this afternoon. My press starts timing after it reaches the temperature. For glass mugs do you still recommend 400 degrees for 6 minutes? I have been making mugs at 365 for 4 minutes. Thanks again!


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

You are welcome. Press 400 degrees for 4 min. Happy we could help.


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

David & Sonya, I just wanted to keep you both posted I am going to try your advice that you have given me. I have ordered some TexPrintXP paper as well as some frosted glass mugs from Conde, I should get them today. I'll post on here my results and how I did it for anyone reading this forum with the same issues. David I did want to say I took your advice about documenting each step and process when making something. That is some great advice! I pretty much have created my own personal instruction guide. I make such a variety of things that I forget little details when I go to make something again. I just wanted you to know that advice was very valuable to me! Thank you.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

I Just made 2 glass mugs this morning with good success! I used the TexPrintXP HR paper, and taped the transfer to the mugs. I pressed it in my mug press at a medium/light pressure. From the time I closed the lever on my press till the time I removed the mug was about 5 minutes at 400 degrees. The mugs are perfect except for white residue on the edges near the handle. It is not nearly as bad as what I had been getting. I made 1 frosted mug and 1 clear glass mug. Just so that anyone knows reading this, the residue left this time around came right off easily! Just a lightly damp tissue took the residue right off. Before with AccuPlot Sublimation paper the residue would not come off. And when I say would not come off I mean I used Rubbing Alcohol, Goo Gone, A Magic Eraser, Dish Soap. With the TexPrintXP there was very little and it came off easy. So I am very happy and Thank you for all the help!


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Excellent, glad to hear!


----------



## catherineasc (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi,you should know that there must be a special coat on the mugs that can be used for mug heat press.I think that is why you can't press on glass mugs.
Second,the temperature you set is up to your experience,you should not only set it according to the provision,but also adjust to some extent.
And you said there are also print on edge of your image,may be it's because you don't remove the sublimation paper promptly after you take out the mug after press.
Hope these will help you.


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

catherineasc,

Thank you for your suggestions, I might not have explained my situation too good. I am using the glass sublimation mugs from Conde that do have the sublimation coating. Also I do remove the sublimation paper immediately after it comes out of the press. I got it all figured out now though. Thank you.


----------

